# Reputations



## CaramelChocolate (Nov 5, 2004)

How do I view my reputation comments in full?


----------



## Arvind (Nov 5, 2004)

Get into Links --> User Control Panel. 

There you will find 'Latest Reputation Received' with other information.


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Nov 6, 2004)

Yes but it's not coming up in full.... unless this is actually the whole message [doesn't seem like it some how]: "John is a sikh, we all shud be proud of"

~CaramelChocolate~


----------



## Arvind (Nov 6, 2004)

I guess, message may be a short one... I mean whatever someone writes, gets displayed. 

Site Admin: Please comment. Thanks.


----------

